# bpal?



## gems2374 (Mar 28, 2005)

whats a bpal fragrance?


----------



## Janice (Mar 28, 2005)

http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com

They are a perfumery specializing in perfume OILS with a dark romantic, gothic tone. They are really very lovely and I am a HUGE fan myself of them. The forum for BPAL is down currently, but when it goes back up you should check it out. It helps to get to know them and research the scents you may like before you make your first purchase.


----------



## Cedar (Mar 29, 2005)

Be forewarned when ordering from BPAL:  They take forever and a day to ship due to the fact that they don't keep oils in stock; they start making them when you place your order.  Now, they make an absolutely fantastic product and the wait time is well worth it, but regular customers usually have at least two pending orders at any given time...not that I know anyone like that


----------



## Janice (Apr 6, 2005)

The forums are back up!

http://www.bpal.org/


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

I love BPAL too - my favourite scent has to be Wilde, closely followed by Three witches   

I also love some of the yule LE's like Gingerbread Poppet and Egg Nog, both are yummy!


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 20, 2005)

For quicker BPAL gratification, swap for them or buy them!

And while many of the oils are dark, as a fresh/green/marine/citrus fragrance lover, I can tell you they have some fabulous lighter scents!


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sophie-au* 
_For quicker BPAL gratification, swap for them or buy them!_

 
Oops, should have specified: I meant buy them from other people or from eBay.  That way because they're ready-made, the only delay is in shipping it from the seller/swapper to you!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 30, 2005)

it's time for me to break down and order a LARGE bottle of Masabakes!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

I was browsing their site last night and have sooo many lemmings


----------



## rouquinne (May 8, 2005)

YEEEEE HAWWWWW!!!!

i scored a 5 ml bottle of Masabakes yesterday!!!!!

woo hoo!!!!


----------



## velvet (Jul 28, 2005)

*stares at her 23 bottle collection*
oh hey, just saying hello.  i found this site from an awesome woman on the bpal forum.  i just started getting into mac when some of the girls were raving about the m. butterfly collection.  i got pollen and moth brown
now i want MORE MORE MORE hehe.  of course the bpal habit eats most of my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i think i will have to divide it between them now.

gotta go study. byee


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 5, 2005)

I may be a newbie here but have been a BPAL whore for a few years now.

I adore the blends with honey in them, O, Jezebel, Honey Moon.
But am also partial to Velvet for soothing chocolatey vibes, Eden (figgy yumminess) and Raspberry single note.


----------



## Krista (Sep 25, 2005)

Just bumping this because I love BPAL! It's so awesome. The product I am most proud of is my 5ml Antique Lace. yumminess!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 10, 2005)

So I just procured my first two BPAL fragrances from ebay - Queen of Hearts and Fruit Moon.

Anybody have any opinions on those two?

Also, any others that are particularly recommended?  

I can already see that this is going to become another obsession 8)


----------



## devilgirl17 (Dec 11, 2005)

Fruit Moon is well fruity.  Tropical punch fruity.  I liked it but there were other fruity fragrances I liked better, so I swapped it.  One of the most favorites is Snake Oil, it is spicy vanilla, so good.  I would seriously recommend checking out the forum, they have some top ten lists and the reviews are excellent.  The website is www.bpal.org


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devilgirl17* 
_Fruit Moon is well fruity.  Tropical punch fruity.  I liked it but there were other fruity fragrances I liked better, so I swapped it.  One of the most favorites is Snake Oil, it is spicy vanilla, so good.  I would seriously recommend checking out the forum, they have some top ten lists and the reviews are excellent.  The website is www.bpal.org_

 
Thanks for the info.  The website was a wee bit daunting but I'll go back and read through the forums some more.  Snake Oil sounds delicious!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh man.  Another obsession blossoming.  I checked out the forums and wound up ordering 9 imps from people on Livejournal - they are:

Arcana
Eos
Lady Macbeth
Mata Hari
Morgause
The Unicorn
Veil
Voodoo
Wings of Azrael

Maybe it's time to get a second job to cover all my current obsessions.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 12, 2005)

I have 2 fragrance buddies and one is completely obsessed with them - by the way, what are 'imps'? Are they fragrance sample vials? What is it that gets people so hooked? Have heard so much about them, but it's not an obsession I want to cultivate so I dare not look on their webpage!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I have 2 fragrance buddies and one is completely obsessed with them - by the way, what are 'imps'? Are they fragrance sample vials? What is it that gets people so hooked? Have heard so much about them, but it's not an obsession I want to cultivate so I dare not look on their webpage!_

 
Yep, they're the sample vials.

The scary thing is, I haven't even smelled a one of them yet!  I was drawn in by the scent descriptions - and paypal makes it way too easy to acquire them.  If you're weak and easily tempted, I'd say run, run far away 8)


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 29, 2006)

OK...I need a new addiction, and I think this might be fun, since my teenager just loves anything goth, so we could share in this (maybe).

I dont' want to order blind, and pay a ton of money for scents that might smell like a dirty litter box.    The Snake Oil sounds yummy, but other than that, it's so hard to tell.     I love scents with Vanilla, orange, bergamot, patchouli, citrus (though not all of these together!).

I don't like florals much.

Any suggestions on what to look for, and where to look?  I'd prefer to buy a nice set for my daughter for Christmas, but where the heck do I start?  Anybody have pics of these?


----------



## thatonegirl (Sep 29, 2006)

They just look like a little bitty vial with a plastic cap, with a white tag that has (in red) the fragrance name, and on the back, a logo and black pheonix alchemy lab. 
I so wanted to love BPAL, but despite spending over 150 dollars, I found maybe 2-3 that I can wear, and 2 that I really enjoy. But many people have had very good luck with it!


----------

